# Motorhome parking at Anchorsholme...local article



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Interesting half page article from yesterday,s Blackpool Gazette


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good link Rocles,

It's the same old story with motorhomers being regarded as pariahs.It is time for the local council to accept that there is a demand for motorhome parking in the area and provide somewhere for them to go.

I am sure that the majority of m/home owners would willingly pay for overnight parking,all the council have to do is provide a tap and chemical disposal point and then there would be an aire that would provide a boost for the local economy.

I found the remark about ''primus stove on the pavement''a bit baffling,never seen a m/homer using one yet :lol: 

When will the local councils in the UK wake up to the fact that there is an opportunity to provide parking for m/homes near towns(as the French do) and perhaps boost local business.

Until that day comes I will continue to tour the continent and spend my hard earned over there :wink:


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Parking/overnighters*

The best way forward would be to get the motorhomers in the two major clubs and MHF to set up an association to lobby local authorities for Aire style parking ..show them how they do it on the continent.
Im not availalbe but Im convinced there are some out there how could do the job admirably.

Brian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Parking*

Just thinking more about it the dealers and manufactures should also be approached it has to be in there long term intersets.

Cos this problem is not going to go away in fact I can see it happening more and more.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this article shows that there is a need for proper parking for Motorhomes, not neccessary an aire, more of a communual site as those we enjoy in France etc.

cabby


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

can see the argument from all sides....

but why would they want to park there as the fine sand blown in the wind takes months to get rid of and my primus stove had to be stripped and the jet cleaned :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what's a primus stove? :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I read the article and I believe the journalist who wrote it should be commended for being neutral and even handed in her reporting, given that she probably knows nothing about m/homes or the type of people using them.

Her email address is on the article, so instead of the usual moaning, why not elect somebody to pass on more details of the overall situation in GB and what is done in Europe. Not a rant but a factual reponse and do not forget to congratulate her on her article. After the rhetoric of some Scarborough journalists, it would be nice to get one on our side for a change.

I would do it but I have to drive to Gateshead High Street and dump my waste water down a manhole. :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

bognormike FYI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primus_stove


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> bognormike FYI
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primus_stove


thanks BF 8)

Like the other poster above, I've never seen one used by a motorhomer or caravanner - the Scout groups Viv was involved in had them, but I ddn't get involved in roughing it like they did!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

You have got to be a certain age to remember a primus stove and Michael from Bognor definitely qualifies.  

I haven't a clue what they are. :lol:


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Motorhome parking*

Hey guys your loosing the thread the original post should be taken seriously I know Im across the water maybe I see the situation different but you need to get organised MHF is the perfect platform..There is an organisation here called LaPaca and they work hard to get there position noticed via lobbying below is how they started out.
Translation is not perfect but items 1 to 4 are very clear. Hope this inspires somebody on here.
www.lapaca.org
/ La Paca Home
Declaración Statement

In late 2002, a march involving 26 crews, it was decided to create a platform Asturias motorhomes to promote our common hobby, demonstrate that give bad image of us is not just motorhome defend our rights beyond the vested interests of entrepreneurs, camping and other related services to the Administration and wherever necessary. 
Only a few weeks later, in another place with 30 crew is proposed that the platform is not only confined to Asturias, but to become national and broaden its scope. 
Thus was born the AUTONOMOUS PLATFORM FOR CAMPERS.

Its objectives: 
1 Grouping all motorhomes and camper in Spain. 
2 Promote and defend the use of this type of tourism. 
3 Encourage the creation of specific areas for campers. 
4 Fighting for the rights of the motorhome


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe they ought to make it 24/48 hours only. And as for the couple that have been there for a week and take all their rubbish and waste water home with them, I can't do a full week without emptying the waste tank and they must have 3 or 4 cassettes at least. 

I do believe they take it all home with them    :roll: 

Joe


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I was one of 50+ motorhomes there saturday night.It mentions only the motorhomers not the people in cars out with chairs and primus stoves.
I went out sunday morning picking up litter that the car drivers left, a tribe of asians came saturday and left used barbacues and cartons all round waste bins too idle to put them in the bins.
Noticed a 56 reg lunar motorhome dump is grey water at side of road and drive off with it open.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

You can post your comments on the blackpool gazette website about motorhome parking at anchorsholme

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/news/daily-feature/driven_to_despair_1_3836926


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rocky58 said:


> Noticed a 56 reg lunar motorhome dump is grey water at side of road and drive off with it open.


No wonder motorhome parking/overnight bans abound. If I saw someone doing this I would publish the reg number all over the internet. I guess we have also seen the last of the debate by Fylde over the introduction of an aire down at St Anne's!

peedee


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

got this reply from blackpool gazette feature writer

I think it was a fairly balanced piece, Bob - and there were more motor homes/camper vans than cars on Saturday ... we've made the point that they spend money locally and should be able to use the area under the wall. It's one reason i took pains to quote Lilian and Don and be very specific with the councillors relating to the area where such vehicles are banned. However, why not write me about 450 words on the subject, from the perspective of a motorhome owner, that I can use as a follow up next Wednesday. It gives you a chance to expand on the issue.
cheers, jacq


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rocky58 said:


> got this reply from blackpool gazette feature writer
> 
> I think it was a fairly balanced piece, Bob - and there were more motor homes/camper vans than cars on Saturday ... we've made the point that they spend money locally and should be able to use the area under the wall. It's one reason i took pains to quote Lilian and Don and be very specific with the councillors relating to the area where such vehicles are banned. However, why not write me about 450 words on the subject, from the perspective of a motorhome owner, that I can use as a follow up next Wednesday. It gives you a chance to expand on the issue.
> cheers, jacq


she certainly seems to be trying to be balanced, not just the usual stuff about bloody great white things spoiling my view!


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

A good article written by the team from VisitCleveleys at this link


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's a good piece - it shows that "we" spend money in the local area, and basically enjoy the location - and I've never thought of motorhomes parked up as being a deterrent to local anti-social behaviour! 8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike.
I have spoken to The community police and wardens on Marine Parade at Dover and they both said that having motorhomes parked on the front deters anti-social behavour and if there is any problems they know that they will very quickly receive a phone call.

Cheers Sid


----------

